# I'd like to take the kids to Yellowstone.



## Leturno (Nov 25, 2008)

We are Wyndham Fairshare Plus owners so as you know we are spot welded into that other trading organization. I have no faith that they can get us into resorts around Yellowstone successfully, so I want your advice.  We really want to take the kids out west to see the Nations great parks in the coming years.

I'm trying to decide if it would be better to plan to rent something for the week or try an exchange through a different exchange organization such as yours. To know this I would need to know what the costs are up front and the likelyhood of us finding an exchange if we went this route. I have been told that TPI is the management company of Island Park so you appear to be the best and most likely source for a trade.

How would a Wyndham/Faifield owner such as myself deposit a week and make such an exchange? For June 2009 or 2010 what would be the fees if we need to upgrade to a 2br from a 1br or upgrade seasons? What is the exchange fee? Are there any other fees?

Did I also read that TPI does rentals? If so how much would it cost to rent the same week in a condo or cottage?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## bobk (Nov 25, 2008)

I exchange with TPI last June for Island Park ( which they Manage).  Island Park is a great resort only 22 easy driving miles from the West Gate.  TPI often has availability there.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to pick up an August 2 bedroom unit.  Is there anything to do on the drive to and from Yellowstone?  Should we look at staying in the park one or two nights?   We will have our grandsons - ages 6 and 8 with us, and maybe their mother.


----------



## bobk (Nov 28, 2008)

Just outside the park you could visit West Yellowstone.  They have an Imax, Grizzly and Wolf Discovery area, many shops and Restaurants.  As for staying in the park we stayed at a Cabin 1 night in the Roosevelt area.  The evening we stayed we did the Chuckwagon cookout which was not only great food but very entertaining.  We did this because Roosevelt area is probably the furthest from West Yellowstone area.  We did the park in sections covering the entire park. The day with stayed at Roosevelt we drove straight to the Canyon area and viewed that.  The day we left Roosevelt we drove my way of Mammoth Springs and visited that area along with a few of the waterfalls on the way back toward West Yellowstone.  The other part of the park we did on day trips; except for Yellowstone Lake which we quickly viewed driving to the Tetons for a day and night via The Rockefeller Highway.


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Scott,

Thank you for your interest in our services and the Island Park Village Resort. In order to deposit with Trading Places International you would need to contact Wyndham and request for them to allocate your points into a week of credit. At that point they would initiate a call to our exchange services department to complete a three way call. 

A great benefit with depositing with TPI is that you do not pay season upgrade fees. An upgrade from a one bedroom to a two bedroom would be $200 for the week. Being a Premiere Access member you receive free exchanges when confirming an exchange within the family of resorts. When exchanging outside of the family resorts of Premiere Access you pay $119 for a domestic exchange and $129 for an international exchange. TPI does have a rental program that can assist with renting your week and the pricing varies on the size of the room and time of year. Would you like for me to have a rental agent contact you to go over more in detail the benefits of renting out your week?

Please let me know if you have any further questions and I will be more than happy to address them.


----------



## chellej (Dec 2, 2008)

Could you explain who belongs to the "Premier Access"? Are you saying the Fairshare Plus members do?


----------



## middleoforchid (Dec 4, 2008)

I know a tiny bit about "Premier Access".It's a fairly new program that was developed by TPI. Your resort/ club enters into an agreement(at a cost) w/TPI to belong to "Premier Access" so members of your resort/ club  can have access to other destinations/resorts without paying an exchange fee. There're other benefits as well. I belong to World Wide Vacation Club(WWVC) who subscribed to the Premier Access program, now we have access to 17 more resorts than our own at no cost to individual owners.Our agreement is for 17 resorts but the number of resorts that's available would all depend on the agreement signed between your resort/club and Trading Places.Best to find out from your owners' services what agreement is there w/ TPI. Hopes this helps a little..........Angela


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello,

Owners that own with Wyndham Hawaii are apart of an exclusive program called Premiere Access. Depending on what type of points or weeks you purchased into with Wyndham you may or may not be apart of this program. So that I may better assist you please send me an e-mail with your phone number and I will give you a call at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Leturno (Dec 5, 2008)

TPIRep said:


> Hello Scott,
> 
> ...
> A great benefit with depositing with TPI is that you do not pay season upgrade fees. An upgrade from a one bedroom to a two bedroom would be $200 for the week. Being a Premiere Access member you receive free exchanges when confirming an exchange within the family of resorts. When exchanging outside of the family resorts of Premiere Access you pay $119 for a domestic exchange and $129 for an international exchange. TPI does have a rental program that can assist with renting your week and the pricing varies on the size of the room and time of year. Would you like for me to have a rental agent contact you to go over more in detail the benefits of renting out your week?
> ...



I wasn't looking to rent my week. I'm trying to decide if it would be easier and cost affective to rent versus exchanging. Is there a place to go to see what TPI has available around yellowstone to rent?

In the mean time I am following up on other leads, And, I really thank you for your thorough follow up and reply. 

Scott


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> I was able to pick up an August 2 bedroom unit.  Is there anything to do on the drive to and from Yellowstone?  Should we look at staying in the park one or two nights?   We will have our grandsons - ages 6 and 8 with us, and maybe their mother.



I hadn't noticed this until now. There is lots to do in the Island Park area as well as in YNP. Calm river rafting/canoeing, fishing, horseback riding, ATV/boat rentals, golf at IPV, indoor pool, feeding BIG trout at Big Springs. Much more in West Yellowstone. Boredom is not an issue unless computer/video is a heavy attraction. Not a lot of that.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 7, 2013)

When I go back to Yellowstone I will not consider staying in one place for the entire trip.

That park is so big and spread out with so much to do in each region I would again rent rooms and cottages in the park in the different areas after I plan on how much time I want to spend in each area including the Tetons which are not in Yellowstone.

You will need to make reservations in advance because in the summer, rooms fill up fast.

When I say stay in the park I also spent nights in Cody and Jackson, the latter on our last night there and the former during a trip to Cody and the wonderful museums there.

I love timeshares but for that park I'll go back to old school vacationing.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I hadn't noticed this until now.



Jim, this thread is five years old.  

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Jim, this thread is five years old.
> 
> Dave


.. and brought back to life by a spam post, now deleted.
But I guess I'll lock it to prevent a recurrence.


----------

